# FEL Cylinder Repair



## Sawdust53 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello,
My tractor resides at our future retirement place 180 miles away. When I went to visit it this last weekend I found out it was sick with a runny nose. The JD70 FEL bucket cylinder was leaking on one side. Enough to make me want to repair it instead of just adding fluid. I took it off and brought it home and began my search for a seal kit. The local dealer said the kit is $60.95. That sounds a little high for seals to me, or maybe this is my introduction to tractor repair costs! LOL The cylinder # is AW 28950. Does that sound right to all you guys that bleed JD green?


----------



## Sawdust53 (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm feeling a little like Typhoid Mary.....LOL


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, I'm not for sure if it sounds high or not, but anything from the dealer is going to be rediculous.


----------



## Sawdust53 (Oct 29, 2011)

Tractor Beam, I did some more online investigations for the seal kit and sure nuff, dealers are definately expensive. There are many other sources for the parts, but after you include the shipping, I might as well just buy it right here from the dealer. I couldn't find anyone that sells only the seals for the bucket dump cylinder, they all included the lift cylinder as well. (All for one side, right or left) Oh well, at least I'll have the extra seals when or if I need them. I have a lot of digging to do, and the next purchase will be a tooth bar for the bucket and a good box blade for the rear.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Box blade is money well spent. We have in our small town of Sandpoint, a machine shop / hydraulics establishment that can order parts like that..... Have you looked around locally? They'd still have to order them, but you might do better there.


----------



## Sawdust53 (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks TB, we do have a bearing shop that I'm going to check with today. They make up hoses, repair cylinders and related items, so I'll bet they can help me too. Sandpoint is a beautiful place. I was up there for several weeks back in the summer of 1969 for the Boy Scout Nat'l Jamboree. I've got several relatives over in the Kalispell,MT area.
I'll let ya know how I come out on the seals. Thanks again.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Sawdust53 said:


> Thanks TB, we do have a bearing shop that I'm going to check with today. They make up hoses, repair cylinders and related items, so I'll bet they can help me too. Sandpoint is a beautiful place. I was up there for several weeks back in the summer of 1969 for the Boy Scout Nat'l Jamboree. I've got several relatives over in the Kalispell,MT area.
> I'll let ya know how I come out on the seals. Thanks again.


I've been here for decades now and you'd be stunned at all the changes nowadays.


----------

